# public goes ape-s*** on gung-ho cops.



## gil_ong (Apr 15, 2008)

I guess this answers the age-old question of, “Quis custodiet ipsos custodes?”

http://veracityvideos.com/play.php?vid=339

i'm all for law and order, but that was a little overboard. no?


----------



## crazyfishlady (Nov 4, 2007)

It looked to me like they officers were just restraining the fan. I'm sure they're sick of the streakers and fans just randomly running across the field and interrupting the game. What was that a soccer game? If so, I believe I've seen more riots in soccer posted on the net than any other sport. It looks like what the fans did to the officer was worse I mean, they knocked him out cold and kept kicking him.


----------



## gil_ong (Apr 15, 2008)

notice that 4 officers already had the "streaker" pinned to the ground. and then the one cop who eventually runs away started going at him with the nightstick?

really necessary?


----------



## Kurtfr0 (Nov 2, 2008)

Not sure what country.. But in america thats abuse of power. Your suppose to use pressure points to get someone to move, or tazer as a last.. not nightstick to the face.

I'm glad the soccer player stuck up for him. But then again.. I don't feel all that sorry for the guy who ran on the field.

Should see the police here, there 'tackle' happy.


----------



## crazyfishlady (Nov 4, 2007)

Necessary? I'm not sure, nowadays as a law enforcer your damned if you do and damned if you don't. Maybe they should be able to carry tasers then the next time they can just take the fan down w/out even touching him. Then again there's pros and cons to using tasers. I do see where the officer is jabbing him w/ the nightstick but, he may be resisting arrest and they're just trying to get his arms behind his back. Who knows? This just shows that the crowd and fans are in control and there's no repercussions for your actions. Why not just let the crowd go wild and everyone can throw a party on the field where a game was suppose to be taking place? I mean, I see your point of view but, I think in today's society people are allowed to get away with murder and everyone wants to call out "police brutality".


----------



## gil_ong (Apr 15, 2008)

that's just crazy talk. there're those who will always say, "**************** the pigs" and there're those who will always say, "cops can do no wrong."

i am neither. i work at a university, and i deal with law enforcement several times a week.

what's sad is that there are so many people who are intimidated by power/authority fgiures that they will never question procedure and what is an adequate use of force. flash a badge, any badge and most people will likely bow down. anyone see this last night? so typical it's insane.

http://abcnews.go.com/whatwouldyoudo

if this happened in dark alley and you have no idea if the guy is hopped up on drugs or alcohol, but all means, use whatever force is necessary to subdue him since it's a matter of heightened risk.

but this is at a soccer game, you have 4 cops practically sitting on top of him. the dude's not going anywhere. even if he is mouthing off or wiggling around on the grass, does that really warrant hits from the pointy end of a nightstick?

how'd you react if i were your child's teach and i gave him a good, solid backhand across the because he would walking around during class and would not sit down and shut up?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i think a sniper would be in order.. idiot runs out on the field.. don't chase him; shoot him.... NEXT runner please......i don't think there will be many repeat performances...


----------



## Knight~Ryder (Dec 2, 2007)

Think thats bad?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cZET1wI78bA


----------



## crazyfishlady (Nov 4, 2007)

How do you know the fan wasn't under the influence of drugs or alcohol? I don't think they drug test the fans going into the game. Although I've never been to a soccer game is it possible they may serve alcohol? If not, could the fan have slipped some in or consumed some previous to the game?

As far as being a school teacher and backhanding a student, well, that topic can go on and on... I do believe that leniency at home and at school has gone a bit too far. Especially, when children can call the police on their parents for getting a smack on the bottom and call it abuse. All you can do in the schools is give them detentions, suspensions, or expulsions. But, most of the time the parents back their children up and think they can do no wrong.


----------



## gil_ong (Apr 15, 2008)

crazyfishlady said:


> How do you know the fan wasn't under the influence of drugs or alcohol? I don't think they drug test the fans going into the game. Although I've never been to a soccer game is it possible they may serve alcohol? If not, could the fan have slipped some in or consumed some previous to the game?


true, but compared to a dodgy encounter in an alley behind a bar.... which carries more risk?

this guy is running around on the field, not mugging an old woman.

there's this concept of "appropriate force," subdue the person, haul him into custody. not crack his head or break teeth cos he said your momma is fat.


----------



## Kurtfr0 (Nov 2, 2008)

Knight~Ryder said:


> Think thats bad?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cZET1wI78bA



As first witness to seeing these "ghetto" girls that act another race, I don't feel bad at all. People like that girl in the video is one of many girls who think there so hard, and its quite annoying. I say if you run you mouth like she did (refer to what was said from another news source) then you deserve it.

As for the guy running. It was wrong but it had a humor pun intended.


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

I tend to hold anyone in a position of authority to higher standards, especially police. Those were probably just security, not actually police, but still, should have higher standards.



crazyfishlady said:


> How do you know the fan wasn't under the influence of drugs or alcohol? I don't think they drug test the fans going into the game.


Being on drugs doesn't warrant jabbing a restrained minor disturbance. What does that accomplish?



Kurtfr0 said:


> As first witness to seeing these "ghetto" girls that act another race, I don't feel bad at all. People like that girl in the video is one of many girls who think there so hard, and its quite annoying. I say if you run you mouth like she did (refer to what was said from another news source) then you deserve it.


I agree that annoying people like this deserve to be taught a lesson, but the police should not be dealing these lessons out beyond the extent of the law. He is there to uphold the law, not circumvent it with his own punishment. Why would he even become a cop if he can't handle some sass? Can't even restrain himself from beating a 15 year old girl 1/3 of his weight... I wouldn't put up with a normal guy doing that, let alone the police.


----------



## Againsthecurent (Jan 22, 2009)

I agree Shev, the officer should be fired. She may have deserved it, but he is supposed to be able to contain himself in a professional manner. 

Sorry crazyfishlady, but drugs and alcohol are not an excuse. The person chooses to do the drug of alcohol and is still liable for their action. I get tired of hearing excuses made for those who need to take responsibility for their actions.


----------



## crazyfishlady (Nov 4, 2007)

Oh, no, I wasn't trying to use drugs or alcohol as an excuse I was just replying to gil. All I was trying to point out is that you have no idea if that person was under the influence of anything and how dangerous that person might be whether they're under the influence or not. I don't think anyone in their right mind would just run out onto the field in the first place and think everything was going to turn out for the best. Yes, maybe the officer acted a little out of conduct w/ the whole jabbing thing it's especially hard when your under the watchful eye of hundreds of fans. Things could have appeared worse than they really were...

And _excuse me_ Shev, but I happen to be "just security". Hahahha! No hard feelings...


----------



## gil_ong (Apr 15, 2008)

crazyfishlady said:


> And _excuse me_ Shev, but I happen to be "just security". Hahahha! No hard feelings...


not to be a bastard, but this explains a lot.


----------



## Againsthecurent (Jan 22, 2009)

gil_ong said:


> even if he is mouthing off or wiggling around on the grass, does that really warrant hits from the pointy end of a nightstick?


"Pointy end of a nightstick"? Just which end is that or are you not using the work end correctly, I can't tell. Both "ends" are the same rounded form. This could go on and on. I don't think they acted professionally and should have used different force. This is easy for you and me to make these judgments when we are not the ones that have to deal with these types of people. I can show you plenty of pictures and incidents where an officer used less the needed force, in an attempt to be civil, and ended up badly injured. Just because you speak to security at your University doesn't make you any more of an expert than the next guy, unless they are in law enforcement. Then again that is the key word isn't it, enforcement?



gil_ong said:


> not to be a bastard, but this explains a lot.


So what is it you are trying to imply?


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

shev said:


> I tend to hold anyone in a position of authority to higher standards, especially police. Those were probably just security, not actually police, but still, should have higher standards.


Actually I'm pretty sure that they are speaking Italian and that those uniforms are for Italian teams... not 100% sure. Plus those police uniforms look like the Italian Caribinieri (quasi-state Police) who are well known to abuse powers and to be as much of a nuisance as a crime-fighter.


----------



## gil_ong (Apr 15, 2008)

Againsthecurent said:


> "Pointy end of a nightstick"? Just which end is that or are you not using the work end correctly, I can't tell. Both "ends" are the same rounded form. This could go on and on. I don't think they acted professionally and should have used different force. This is easy for you and me to make these judgments when we are not the ones that have to deal with these types of people. I can show you plenty of pictures and incidents where an officer used less the needed force, in an attempt to be civil, and ended up badly injured.


right. "pointy end" was bad choice of words. "end" would have sufficed. but of course, you can also use the night-stick like a club.

yeah, sure there are examples of how being a nice guy could get an LEO into trouble. but there are also just as many examples of cops going over the top. right?



Againsthecurent said:


> Just because you speak to security at your University doesn't make you any more of an expert than the next guy, unless they are in law enforcement. Then again that is the key word isn't it, enforcement?


what makes you think that all i do is "speak" to campus security. what do you really know about me and what i do or have done in the past?



Againsthecurent said:


> So what is it you are trying to imply?


do i really have to explain this to you? would you expect a priest to tell you that God is all an illusion and that religion is used by many simply as a crutch to get through life?


----------



## Againsthecurent (Jan 22, 2009)

gil_ong said:


> yeah, sure there are examples of how being a nice guy could get an LEO into trouble. but there are also just as many examples of cops going over the top. right?



With any large profession, or group of people, you can always find poor judgment and bad people. Of course there are people who only see the bad. Everyone wants a LEO to help them when in trouble, but then look down on them when they don't.




gil_ong said:


> what makes you think that all i do is "speak" to campus security. what do you really know about me and what i do or have done in the past?



Because of what you wrote. If you had any more experience than just talking to security you would have mentioned it. Your discontent for law enforcement and what you write says enough.




gil_ong said:


> do i really have to explain this to you? would you expect a priest to tell you that God is all an illusion and that religion is used by many simply as a crutch to get through life?



No need to explain yourself, you are quite transparent.


----------



## crazyfishlady (Nov 4, 2007)

gil_ong said:


> not to be a bastard, but this explains a lot.


 Really gil, that's a low blow. I am not only security but also an EMT or Emergency Medical Technician. It is actually my experience as an EMT that has helped me earn the job I'm at today, not law enforcement. I respond to more medical calls then security calls at the steel mill with which I'm employed. I don't understand what you are trying to say. That I am of less intelligence because I am in security and would resort to brutal force or that I will always side with law enforcement because I work in that field? 

If so, that is absolutely absurd. We do not use any excessive force where I work. If there's a conflict all we can do is try to calm that person down and if things progress we call the police. Legally, we can't even carry pepper spray although, our boss has handed it out to us as an extra safety measure. The mill is in the middle of a low-income area and we have experienced all walks of life here. Yes, we have had burglers come in and steal things like copper or nickel and since then, have upgraded the cameras. We also had children out after 11pm climbing around our barbed wire fence just to throw rocks at the machines. They caused over $30,000 worth of damage. I have also dealt with walking some employees off the property when they were fired and they have actually just calmed down with my simple persuasion. We've experienced the unpredictable druggy/drunk that wanders onto the property late at night. The list goes on.... 

The point is, I DO NOT agree with every action taken by law enforcement officers but, you really have to work in that situation to understand. You are at great risk at all times and some will personally attack you just because you are trying to uphold the law by keeping things safe and peaceful or helping others that can not help themselves. It is very easy to criticize or judge everyone elses actions as we sit in our calm environment, typing on our computer, with plenty of time to think about what we are going to say next. It's entirely different when you must act in a spur of the moment, adrenaline running through your veins, and oblivious to what might happen next.


----------



## gil_ong (Apr 15, 2008)

crazyfishlady said:


> I don't understand what you are trying to say. That I am of less intelligence because I am in security and would resort to brutal force or that I will always side with law enforcement because I work in that field?


absolutely not. just that when you are as intimately engrained in the profession as you are, your views are bound to be biased. same thing with me and the military. having served, there are times when i go, "yeah. normal behaviour," when civilians might be shocked.


the thing i hope everyone sees is that while the majority of cops do a real good job, there are also cops who go overboard. more importantly, authority is upheld by what's socially acceptable. that's why individual states and countries have their own laws etc. just because a person wears a badge doesn't make one all-powerful. we all need to practice common sense.


----------



## Kurtfr0 (Nov 2, 2008)

every ones biased about almost everything. Anyways, I personally don't care if its not in the 'law' to teach someone a lesson, no one else is going to do it.

Best way to learn not to do something is swift smack. As for those people who do NOTHING and get harmed, thats just wrong.


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

Hey what does, "Acting another race," mean?


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

crazyfishlady said:


> As far as being a school teacher and backhanding a student, well, that topic can go on and on... I do believe that leniency at home and at school has gone a bit too far. Especially, when children can call the police on their parents for getting a smack on the bottom and call it abuse. All you can do in the schools is give them detentions, suspensions, or expulsions. But, most of the time the parents back their children up and think they can do no wrong.


The other side of this that I have seen all to often: Kids who literally have the crap beaten out of them by their parents (worst I saw was my girl whose eye was swollen shut for over a week) who then get arrested for it. People think "oh the kid must have started it." Not the case in the cases I have seen. Previously mentioned girl was attacked by her father in front of 12 other people. She was beaten up against a fence and the same cop who had arrested her father the night before came and arrested her despite having had the witness accounts. The entire reason for the arrest? CPS had said daddy couldn't come home unless girl wasn't there. So she spends 2 weeks in jail, he spent overnight. Dad remains in the home and girl is sent away. This is not an uncommon story where I work. I have yet to see a kid who has been heavy handed by a cop, even the highly unruly ones, but I have seen this insanity. 

No parent is perfect and no cop is perfect and no child is perfect. Sometimes the responses could be much more appropriate. 

For those who don't know I am a child and family therapist who works with substance abusers out of a detention center. I see this everyday. I could go on about this, but I won't.


----------

